# Critque Please, Penny Wants to Show!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright so since Penny has lost all this weight and is starting to look all sexified, I was thinking of taking her tot he ADBA show in Cleburne in June, strictly for the Judge's Choice and for FUN. Nothing else. Please remember that Penny is epileptic and cannot work out like other dogs, and I know she has an underbite, not a bad one but is still obvious, is why she looks like she's pouting all the time, lol. And the knots on her ankels are due to her meds for her seizures.

So I need to bring her flank up and trim her chest size down a bit before the show, does anyone else have any ideas or thoughts or should I not even take her to the show cause the Judge will laugh at me. She is a number 1 in my book and always will be but just like I told the b/f, wouldn't it be cool if a Judge actually picked her over the other more well condidtioned dogs. IDK, y'all tell me what you think.

Penny from the right side - 








Penny from the left side - 








Nice chest shot - 








Side sit shot - 








Front shot - 









I just want everyone to remember what Penny looked like a year ago in April - 
She was 97lbs then - 

















Ok I am open for suggestions or comments or advice, be nice to my Penny Pooh, she is a special girl, I really just want to know if I should take her or not, and how much more work should she need or do to be ready for the show? Thanks All


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I definately think you should take her... as you said, it would just be for fun, so where's the harm in it!? If she does win, that'll just make the trip well worth it! She's #1 in your book, and that's all that counts! I think she looks wonderful compared to the shots from a year ago, though I've always loved her! My thoughts and prayers are with you and hope you bring home Judge's Choice!! Best of luck, and definately keep me posted!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

omg what a transformation she has gone through!! I think the ABDA judges are gonna wanna see a lot more bone and rib which I am not a fan of. since you can't really work her cadio that hard I would try to shave a few more extra pounds with a little resistance work, I know it sounds silly but you can build up a tiny little bit of muscle walking her with a weighted backpack. It did wonders for pluto, I hate sharing that with newbies because I am afraid someone is going to read my post and go force their dog to wear a backpack filed with dumb bells if they don't know what they are doing. However, I know you are not =)so I would really recommend that, it won't be too much for her and It can lean her out and give her more cuts specially in the front end.



















You can see how his shoulders got built up from that here



















You can see here where he started to get the rips










I did electric threadmill work with him and flirt pole and hand walk with a weighted backpack every other day. I fed him the minimum ration suggested in the bag and he was lean and clean no hip or spine showing.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bev - Penny says she loves you too 

David - I may try the back pack since she was ok with the weight pull harness that one time, she does springpole and flirtpole work everyday, the walks are held out for every other day, and when it gets really hot here she usually doesn't go for one at all. She doesn't do the heat well. But I will certainly try the back pack and I am def, not a newbie thank you for sharing. I am still working on getting a treadmill but we do enough, lol. And I know the judges are gonna wanna see more rib and backbone, but I just can't do that to her and the b/f will just blow a gasket if I take that much weight off of her, he went to the Georgetown show with me and couldn't beleive some of the dogs there and how "skinny" he thought they looked, lol. Thank you so much for the back pack advice, I hadn't thought about that for her


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

wow... that is awesome. And definitely a great change, both for looks and health-wise. I would get in her in the shows... who knows, you might just bring home the trophy/ribbon!

Good luck!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pluto got up to wearing 4 total pounds 2 pound dumb bells on each side. Petco sells the backpack for 11 dollars, it isnt the greatest in the world but for what you need it is a good cheap backpack. Just strap a pound on each side and let her walk at her own pace, that alone should start getting her body used to it. Also make sure you increase distance slowly probably every two sessions make the walk a little longer. Once you have established her total walking distance with the lighter weight, start up again shorter distance for the weight increment and hopefully towards the end she can do the total distance plus the heavier load. Good luck PLuto was scrunny and the backpack did it for him..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think you should go. I got no workout tips though.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! She would make a prettier spokesmodel for Jenny Craig than Kirstie Alley ever did!  She is beautiful, and I think if Penny wants to show - then Penny should show! She looks great with her new figure, and has the sweetest smile!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Another option if available to you is do some resistance work in a river or lake in the water just having her swim around a bit coming to you it will help to keep her cool too  but go to the show my boy who's a rescue that I co-own with my best friend is bringing him to the fun show here in Canada in July... He's got that underbtie worse though lol and he's got a high rear and straight stifled but its for the fun of going  and she's training him with mine for weightpull so she can maybe try it out at the show or later


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS - show her!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the swimming tip PMP, Penny is not a big water girl, but we haven't been since she lost this weight, we are going camping for Memorial day so that will be perfect 

tt557 - Thank you very much


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would go. No matter what its a great time and fun to meet up with an talk to dog people


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Yuna used to hate water till I took them on a really hot day and finally she was like okay way better then being hot and she had a great time


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome transformation! Good for you both! I say, go and have a great time!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

she looks great!! you can always lean her out more with just food intake restriction since you cannot work her hard and then put weight back on after the show. Don;t starve her but just cut her back even more and you can substitute some of the lost kibble with green beans as a filler.
I do not see anything that jumps out as a huge fault and since you are entering fun classes I say just take her to have fun with her.
Don't worry about the bite as much it is not a major fault. I know many CH's in UKC and ADBA with underbites it is just a minor fault.
Typhoon has a horrible underbite and she has a few major wins, I thought she would never go that far because of how bad her bite is but they just love her in the show ring because she is balanced. Each judge is different and again since it is for fun I say take her and have a blast!
She is looking sooooo sexy!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea totally take her she's one sexy momma


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I would go. No matter what its a great time and fun to meet up with an talk to dog people


Oh that is why I go even if I don't show a dog Holly, I love to go and chat with people and sometimes I can catch a judge not busy and chat with them as well.  Thanks girl 



PrairieMoonPits said:


> Yuna used to hate water till I took them on a really hot day and finally she was like okay way better then being hot and she had a great time


lol Penny will go swimming, but she has always been heavy, and since her seizures started she hasn't been swimming, so I am for sure gonna try it and see how she likes it now that she has lost the weight. I have even thought about getting her a life jacket 



Patch-O-Pits said:


> Awesome transformation! Good for you both! I say, go and have a great time!


Thanks so much POP. I think I am going to as long as she stays stress free and no seizures. 



performanceknls said:


> she looks great!! you can always lean her out more with just food intake restriction since you cannot work her hard and then put weight back on after the show. Don;t starve her but just cut her back even more and you can substitute some of the lost kibble with green beans as a filler.
> I do not see anything that jumps out as a huge fault and since you are entering fun classes I say just take her to have fun with her.
> Don't worry about the bite as much it is not a major fault. I know many CH's in UKC and ADBA with underbites it is just a minor fault.
> Typhoon has a horrible underbite and she has a few major wins, I thought she would never go that far because of how bad her bite is but they just love her in the show ring because she is balanced. Each judge is different and again since it is for fun I say take her and have a blast!
> She is looking sooooo sexy!!


That's an idea to Lisa, I have been keeping her at 62lbs, cause the b/f was complainging about her being too skinny, but yeah I will get some green beans and do that. And with her meds I can't starve her she will eat twice a day like normal I will just the kibble in half. Oh cool about the underbite, I thought it was a major fault, like I said you can see it if you look at her teeth but it is not a big one or anything like that. Penny says thank you 



kg420 said:


> Oh yea totally take her she's one sexy momma


Thanks Krystal, Penny sends licks


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

No advice, Ive already commented how that collar PPS beautifully with that gorgeous shiny coat. My advice is more pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Oscar, penny is blushing, she says thank you very much.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Take you and that sexy girl to the fun show! Who cares how she does as long as y'all have a blast! And who knows, she may do pretty well!


----------

